

Why Liberals and Atheists Are More Intelligent - yan
http://reason.com/blog/2010/02/24/why-liberals-and-atheists-are

======
tokenadult
PZ's response:

[http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2010/02/stop_patting_your...](http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2010/02/stop_patting_yourselves_on_the.php)

